# Lexington N.C. Herf Sept. 15th



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Place: Lexington, N.C.

Location: Yarborough's Restaurant LLC
321 Marco Blvd (I-85 Business Loop South )
(336) 956-7781

Date Saturday Sept. 15th

Time: 5/6ish till 11:00

Everyone is welcome,even newbies, (we like newbies) sign up now if you would like to join us. this will be our third N.C. (ACC Herf) and we have a great time. 

Yarborough's is a moderate priced restaurant with a large variety from steaks, seafood, and sandwiches and a full bar. I will book a large private room for us. 

:ss:tu


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Copy that Robert. Sign me up one and a possible (wife). Yes I have a herf addiction.

1. Dan and possible wife



RJT said:


> Place: Lexington, N.C.
> 
> Location: Yarborough's Restaurant LLC
> 321 Marco Blvd (I-85 Business Loop South )
> ...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Is pipe smoking permitted. p What are the herf rules?

If anyone from Raleigh wants to pool up, that is always a good thing. Where's RolinRandy?

15th looks good at the moment. Earlier is better for me as I am old and and must be in bed by 10:00pm.

Yo! Mo'flip! Very classy new avatar. You got a Partagas thing going on you need to discuss? 

Thx Robert.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Is pipe smoking permitted. p What are the herf rules?
> 
> If anyone from Raleigh wants to pool up, that is always a good thing. Where's RolinRandy?
> 
> ...


Of course pipes are allowed. p What herf rules? You know the deal, bring yourself and have a good time pretty simple rules.  I forgot to pm Randy, will do it now.


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Guys!!

I'm right here!! ... but i have been busy lately!
The 15th looks good on my calendar!
I'm always up for some good food and great cigars!!

RR


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RolinRandy said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> I'm right here!! ... but i have been busy lately!
> The 15th looks good on my calendar!
> ...


Awesome Randy...It will be great to see you guys again. We can break in the newbies. :tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

http://yarborough.wp.net/


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm planning to be there. Possibly with my wife. I'll PM a few friends. :ss


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

rockyr said:


> I'm planning to be there. Possibly with my wife. I'll PM *a few friends*. :ss


You gonna PM both of them?

hehehe... just playing with ya, Rocky 

I hope I'll be able to make it. I haven't asked the wife yet. I've been trying to catch her in a good mood... but it's been a while since I've seen one of those on her.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Just did the Mapquest thing and it looks to only be an hour and 20 minutes away from me so as long as the date works, Count me in! Hell, I drive that long just to get to work everyday.:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Add me to the list! I will plan to be there... I will be coming from Charlotte (following a week-long series of meetings). Be a nice time to stop on the way back to the Triangle. Thanks for putting this together RJT!

Joe :ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

spooble said:


> ... I haven't asked the wife yet. I've been trying to catch her in a good mood... but it's been a while since I've seen one of those on her.


D'uh... I suddenly and clearly recall a pre-baby situation that ocurred in 1980 between the first ex-Mrs. Moo and me. Wiser, more cirsumspect men than I have noted:

*DISCRETION IS THE BETTER PART OF VALOR - Exercise caution, don't take unnecessary risks. Proper judgment is better than unwarranted bravery.*

_The proverb has been traced back to Caxton's 'Jason' (c.1477) and was popularized by Shakespeare in 'King Henry the Fourth, Part I' (1597-98) and by Beaumont and Fletcher in 'A King and No King' (1619). First attested in the United States in Benjamin Franklin's 'Poor Richard's Almanac' (1747)." From the "Random House Dictionary of Popular Proverbs and Sayings" by Gregory Y. Titelman (Random House, New York, 1996). _


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Looking great guys. If you guys can think of anyone to invite please do so. If we get the room upstairs it will hold 120 people so I think we will be covered. LOL :tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

WIJ is a maybe.....


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

If I make it, It'll be late. I'm In Morganton until about 5 pm. . . I'll see what I can do, I'd love to meet some of you guys and herf.

Here's to a Successful NC herf! :ss:ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJT said:


> WIJ is a maybe.....


Whatsa WIJ?

So, there are no rules for a herf? Just like a knife fight, then. Woo hoo - this'll be fun.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Whatsa WIJ?
> 
> So, there are no rules for a herf? Just like a knife fight, then. Woo hoo - this'll be fun.


William Hall = AKA wij


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Add me to the list.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

bigswol2 said:


> Add me to the list.


You will be added...Do I need to add a "single mom" to the guest list also? :r


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

We have our private room that will seat 24 comfortable, sign up now guys. :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

bigswol2 said:


> Add me to the list.


Hey man... glad we will finally get the chance to herf a bit... even if we have to meet in Lexington to do it! :ss

I will be driving up from Charlotte, or I would suggest we ride together... next time! :tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks like the following so far:


RJT
g u i n s d a n
Mister Moo
RolinRandy
Rockyr
Spoodle (maybe)
Noeflex
Smokeyjoe
bud prince (maybe)
Bigswol2
Wij
Tech-ninja

Please add yourself to the list if you can attend. Also include any guest that will be with you. As long as we stay below the 24 mark it is not a big deal but if it gets close I will need to change the room we would be in.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

RJT said:


> Looks like the following so far:
> 
> RJT
> g u i n s d a n
> ...


 I'll confirm no later than WED of next week so if there is someone who wants my spot they can get it. For now count on me to be there, just late.

Thanks for all your work


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Budprince said:


> I'll confirm no later than WED of next week so if there is someone who wants my spot they can get it. For now count on me to be there, just late.
> 
> Thanks for all your work


No need to worry about "spots" we will make it work no matter how many want to come. :tu


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Count me in. Sounds like a good time. Any other upstaters want to carpool?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RJT said:


> Looks like the following so far:
> 
> 
> RJT
> ...


UPDATED LIST


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I was thinking to make this a little fun we could do a reverse raffle of sorts.

Pretty simple rules

Put in 5 premium cigars of your choice
Everyone gets a ticket for every 5 cigars
We draw the numbers out of a hat one at a time until one ticket is left and that person wins the cigars. (last man standing wins)

If it got down to 2 or 3 people they could split. You can buy as many tickets as you like for 5 cigars for each ticket.

What do you guys think? We can set a certain value on the cigars if you guys wanted to do that. In other words lets say atleast $25.00 in value for the 5 cigars. I dont want to get to picky about the value because this is for fun. Matter of fact I would prefer the cigars be put in a paper bag so people cant even see what you are putting in.


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

RJT said:


> I was thinking to make this a little fun we could do a reverse raffle of sorts.
> 
> Pretty simple rules
> 
> ...


I'm in - can I claim the last ticket Robert?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

guinsdan said:


> I'm in - can I claim the last ticket Robert?


LOL, sure you can "claim" the last ticket but if its not your you might have to fight about it. :bx


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds good... and I like the brown bag "surprise" part. Let's do it! :ss



RJT said:


> I was thinking to make this a little fun we could do a reverse raffle of sorts.
> 
> Pretty simple rules
> 
> ...


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

RJT said:


> I was thinking to make this a little fun we could do a reverse raffle of sorts.


Sounds like fun! I'm in.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm gonna try to make it; I'll be in WV that morning givin prostate exams, w00t! I may be bringin another BOTL, but not counting on it at the moment.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

uncballzer said:


> I'm gonna try to make it; I'll be in WV that morning givin prostate exams, w00t! I may be bringin another BOTL, but not counting on it at the moment.


Sounds great, be sure and was your hands before you come.....:r


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJT said:


> Pretty simple rules


*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1136260&postcount=4*

Which is it, Robert? Rules? Simple rules? Or no rules? I want to be dressed right for this thing.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> *http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1136260&postcount=4*
> 
> Which is it, Robert? Rules? Simple rules? Or no rules? I want to be dressed right for this thing.


LOL still no "real rules" The location is pretty nice but people do wear jeans. I would say the best bet is business casual. I may even wear jeans or dress shorts but will have on a nice dress shirt and loafers. As far as any other rules, if you are refering to the reverse raffle, only participate if you would like it is not mandatory. So ok lets say "simple rules" :chk


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Robert...looks like I am in, with the wife as a good "maybe". Of course, as I've told you before....real estate clients and the possibility of $$$'s sometimes happens the last day or so before events; however, at the time you're starting this, I should be okay.

About time we all got together again! Thanks for putting this together. :tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

squid said:


> Robert...looks like I am in, with the wife as a good "maybe". Of course, as I've told you before....real estate clients and the possibility of $$$'s sometimes happens the last day or so before events; however, at the time you're starting this, I should be okay.
> 
> About time we all got together again! Thanks for putting this together. :tu


Sounds great, glad to have you. :chk


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Another update:


RJT 
g u i n s d a n 
Mister Moo 
RolinRandy 
Rockyr 
Spoodle (maybe) 
Noeflex 
Smokeyjoe 
bud prince (maybe) 
Bigswol2 
Wij 
Tech-ninja 
Alpedhuez55
Squid (and wife/maybe)


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hey man... glad we will finally get the chance to herf a bit... even if we have to meet in Lexington to do it! :ss
> 
> I will be driving up from Charlotte, or I would suggest we ride together... next time! :tu


I agree. Seems like when I'm free you're busy and vice versa.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

RJT said:


> Another update:
> 
> 
> RJT
> ...


COUNT ME IN!!!

It will be nice to herf again!

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hey I found Yarborough's menu online.

Enjoy!

ATL

http://www.restaurants.com/US/DetailPage2.asp?RefNo=3369567781&Nav=scannedmenu&


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

UPDATE


RJT 
g u i n s d a n 
Mister Moo 
RolinRandy 
Rockyr 
Spoodle (maybe) 
Noeflex 
Smokeyjoe 
bud prince (maybe) 
Bigswol2 
Wij 
Tech-ninja 
Alpedhuez55 
Squid (and wife/maybe)
ALTAHRP


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

RJT said:


> UPDATE
> 
> 
> RJT
> ...


 THANKS RJP! 

ATL


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking forward to meeting you guys... Can't get here fast enough! :ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey ...ATL
> 
> http://www.restaurants.com/US/DetailPage2.asp?RefNo=3369567781&Nav=scannedmenu&


[hijack]A'ARP: FWIW - when my wife and I get to feeling stoopid, especially when whe're looking for something that can't be found, we put on our best (worst) Meryl Streep bad-Australian accents and start screaming, "Thuh Deengoes eye-t maw-ee BYE-BEE!!! Thuh Deengoes eye-t moy BYE-BEE!!! Thuh Deengoes eye-t moy BYE-BEE!!!" Love the underscore. Cheers.[/hijack]


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

If your are going to make it give me an idea if you are going to do the cigar raffle so I can plan on how many tickets and such. Thanks


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> [hijack]A'ARP: FWIW - when my wife and I get to feeling stoopid, especially when whe're looking for something that can't be found, we put on our best (worst) Meryl Streep bad-Australian accents and start screaming, "Thuh Deengoes eye-t maw-ee BYE-BEE!!! Thuh Deengoes eye-t moy BYE-BEE!!! Thuh Deengoes eye-t moy BYE-BEE!!!" Love the underscore. Cheers.[/hijack]


Wow all this over a cup of Sanka!  I can't wait till the herf!

ATL


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RJT said:


> If your are going to make it give me an idea if you are going to do the cigar raffle so I can plan on how many tickets and such. Thanks


BUMP....:ss


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I'll play the raffle if I can go. The wife is "thinking about it". I'll let ya'll know.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Definitely count me in for the raffle. Sounds like a great idea. :ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Which would you guys prefer? 
Doing a # of cigars like 5 
Doing a value like $25.00 no matter how many cigars.

I think just putting a value would be best. In the spirit of the BOTL attitude, I say just put in what you wouldn’t mind receiving withing a $25.00 value.


So lets say a $25.00 value in cigars and put in what you would like to receive. :tu


Sound good to you guys?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

C'mon man... you know how Gorilla Math works? Sounds like a box each! :r

Whichever way works for me... :ss



RJT said:


> Which would you guys prefer?
> Doing a # of cigars like 5
> Doing a value like $25.00 no matter how many cigars.
> 
> ...


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Count me in. This will be my first. Does that make me a virgin???*


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

UPDATED LIST:

RJT 
g u i n s d a n 
Mister Moo 
RolinRandy 
Rockyr 
Spoodle (maybe) 
Noeflex 
Smokeyjoe 
bud prince (maybe) 
Bigswol2 
Wij 
Tech-ninja 
Alpedhuez55 
Squid (and wife/maybe) 
ALTAHRP 
brigey


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

RJT said:


> Which would you guys prefer?
> Doing a # of cigars like 5
> Doing a value like $25.00 no matter how many cigars.
> 
> ...


Either one is fine. I think either one is a good qualifier. Count me in on the raffle and then some......

ATL


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Talked about it with the wife unit last night and she has nothing planned for us that weekend. So I will def be there. Count me in for the raffle too. Looking forward to meeting some of my NC gorillas.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Count me in for the raffle...whichever you decide. You're the hostest with the mostest, so it's house rules! :ss


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Count me in for the herf; got a new tomtom I can try out!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

WOW getting BIG!!!!!


RJT 
g u i n s d a n 
Mister Moo 
RolinRandy 
Rockyr 
Spoodle (maybe) 
Noeflex 
Smokeyjoe 
bud prince (maybe) 
Bigswol2 
Wij 
Tech-ninja 
Alpedhuez55 
Squid (and wife/maybe) 
ALTAHRP 
brigey
uncballzer

Ok guys it is getting to the point I may need to upgrade the room we will be in. If you are in lpease let me know and also if you are bringing a guest. I need an accurate head count so I can make sure we can get a room large enough.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

RJT said:


> WOW getting BIG!!!!!
> 
> 
> RJT
> ...


This is starting to look fun! I am looking forward to this. I believe after the next couple of weeks I am gonna need this badly!

ATL


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

You know I'm not driving all the way to Lexington and then miss all the fun. :bl
5 or 25 It don't matter

I'm In!! :tu

RR


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been looking at my schedule for that day, and sadly I'm going to have to miss this  .

I know y'all will have a great time just remember absent gorillas and smoke one for me!

Damn! :mn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Man! I hate you wont be there... anybody I can "take care of" so that it would work out? :gn :mn By "whatever means necessary..." 
:ss



Budprince said:


> I've been looking at my schedule for that day, and sadly I'm going to have to miss this  .
> 
> I know y'all will have a great time just remember absent gorillas and smoke one for me!
> 
> Damn! :mn


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

WOW getting REAL BIG!!!!!

UPDATED LIST


RJT 
g u i n s d a n 
Mister Moo 
RolinRandy 
Rockyr 
Spoodle (maybe) 
Noeflex 
Smokeyjoe 
bud prince (maybe) 
Bigswol2 
Wij 
Tech-ninja 
Alpedhuez55 
Squid (and wife/maybe) 
ALTAHRP 
brigey 
uncballzer 
quackpipe (maybe)


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

RJT said:


> WOW getting REAL BIG!!!!!
> 
> UPDATED LIST
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I'm not going to be able to make it afterall. They just gave us an updated schedule and I've got an exam that monday (the 17th) and that wednesday. Hate that, I really wanted to come and check this out. Sorry Guys. I'll try my best to make it to the next one!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Da Bump!! Not to much longer!!


----------



## steve r (Aug 19, 2007)

wish i could make it down there unfortunately i have a concert to go to that day. sucks next time you guys get together ill try to get some guys from here in va together and head on down.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

uncballzer said:


> Sorry, but I'm not going to be able to make it afterall. They just gave us an updated schedule and I've got an exam that monday (the 17th) and that wednesday. Hate that, I really wanted to come and check this out. Sorry Guys. I'll try my best to make it to the next one!


*I will be bringing a friend of mine who has not been on CS yet at least that I am aware of. We are both looking forward to the Herf!:ss*


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

UPDATED LIST



RJT 
g u i n s d a n 
Mister Moo 
RolinRandy 
Rockyr 
Spoodle (maybe) 
Noeflex 
Smokeyjoe 
bud prince (maybe) 
Bigswol2 
Wij 
Tech-ninja 
Alpedhuez55 
Squid (and wife/maybe) 
ALTAHRP 
brigey
brigley's friend 
uncballzer
quackpipe (maybe)


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Will there be an adults table and a childrens table?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Will there be an adults table and a childrens table?


Why? Do you need a high chair? 

ATL


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Next week guys!!!:chk


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Why? Do you need a high chair?
> ATL


Ja - for my stogies. To keep 'em out of reach from the kids, smarty-britches. :ss


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Gettin' Closer. Looking forward to meeting some North Kakalaky Gorillas.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

neoflex said:


> Gettin' Closer. Looking forward to meeting some North Kakalaky Gorillas.


Man,

I am gonna need this herf!

*Come on Saturday!!!*

ATL


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Man,
> 
> I am gonna need this herf!
> 
> ...


Bump :chk


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Is there a fee for the room or do we just need to bring enough to cover our food and drink? Just curious because since we have moved the wife has become the household banker and I need to know if I need to ask for an advance in my allowance.:r J/K but in all seriousness I would like to know just so I do need to know if I should bring a little extra.


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Where o Where is Motownflip?!!?!!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

neoflex said:


> Is there a fee for the room or do we just need to bring enough to cover our food and drink? Just curious because since we have moved the wife has become the household banker and I need to know if I need to ask for an advance in my allowance.:r J/K but in all seriousness I would like to know just so I do need to know if I should bring a little extra.


No charge for the room. Just order what you want and pay for that. :tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RolinRandy said:


> Where o Where is Motownflip?!!?!!


He has to work I think but he may make it.


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Some guys on CS have been sending around a Boxpass/Support for the Troops package which I believe has really turned into a Support for the troops box. If nobody minds I wanted to bring this box to the herf so we could fill it up. Then I will send it back to the starting point and on to the TROOPS!!

RR


----------



## VincenteFox (Jul 10, 2007)

Count me in! Unless one of my professors goes crazy and makes me work, I'll be there. Looking forward to meeting you guys and enjoying my first herf.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

VincenteFox said:


> Count me in! Unless one of my professors goes crazy and makes me work, I'll be there. Looking forward to meeting you guys and enjoying my first herf.


Look forward in meeting ya.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Close............so close!


ATL


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Close............so close!
> 
> ATL


I second that! Between working my butt off at work and at home getting the house set up and getting the yard in shape and keeping some NY clients happy and just moving I need a day just to hang out with some gorillas and relax. Haven't had a real day to myself in months! All Mapquested up and ready to go!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I will be celebrating my new job!!!! :bl :ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

If the weather is nice we might move the event to an outside area at the location.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't had a smoke all week in anticipation!!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Thursday...

"Which train to Herfsville, please? I simply MUST arrive by Saturday evening!"


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

RJT said:


> I will be celebrating my new job!!!! :bl :ss


Hmmm. I may need to make it up there to help you celebrate. Either way, it looks like it should be a good time.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

motownflip said:


> Hmmm. I may need to make it up there to help you celebrate. Either way, it looks like it should be a good time.


Will it help if I promise no to bring anymore of the Sang Christovelle Oh-fishy-Ohs?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

RJT said:


> If the weather is nice we might move the event to an outside area at the location.


If we do move outside you might want to bring a jacket.

http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/27295?dayNum=2

ATL

PS- Man is it close!:ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> If we do move outside you might want to bring a jacket.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/27295?dayNum=2
> 
> ...


They have a nice outside patio area we can use. :tu


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Will it help if I promise no to bring anymore of the Sang Christovelle Oh-fishy-Ohs?


No oficios! Can you have a herf without the great taste of tupperware? You must bring oficios!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

motownflip said:


> No oficios! Can you have a herf without the great taste of tupperware? You must bring oficios!


No fishy-ohs. No, no no. Well... maybe one (for ALTHARP).


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Around the corner guys, this is going to be fun!!!! :ss


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> No fishy-ohs. No, no no. Well... maybe one (for ALTHARP).


No Fishy-ohs for me. I am eating steak!!:dr

ATL


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

RolinRandy said:


> Some guys on CS have been sending around a Boxpass/Support for the Troops package which I believe has really turned into a Support for the troops box. If nobody minds I wanted to bring this box to the herf so we could fill it up. Then I will send it back to the starting point and on to the TROOPS!!
> 
> RR


I was wondering if you were still bringing the box to the herf and if you thought it would be OK to contribute some bundled cigars? If not, I can always send them to Papajohn or 68TriShield.

Thanks,


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm gonna do the right thing (thanks, Dan) and skip this herf. The baby is coming on the 26th and my wife just seems to get more and more miserable each day. As much as I'd love to come hang with you guys, I think I'll hang around the house and ask the wife if there's anything I can do for her.

Ya'll smoke a nice one for me and I'll see if I can catch up next time. 

Be sure to take pictures so I can at least see what I missed. :ss


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

spooble said:


> Ya'll smoke a nice one for me and I'll see if I can catch up next time.
> 
> Be sure to take pictures so I can at least see what I missed. :ss


We'll miss ya, but you are doing the right thing to stay and take care of your wife! My best wishes to you both! :tu


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

So close........24 hours!


Man I am so looking forward to this!


ATL


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Rocky,
I'm sure that the guys overseas would appreciate any cigars that they recieve!!!
Thanks Alot
RR


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RolinRandy said:


> Hey Rocky,
> I'm sure that the guys overseas would appreciate any cigars that they recieve!!!
> Thanks Alot
> RR


Rideshare? pm.

See you at the next one Spoob's.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Dont forget your raffle cigars also. I will have everything to conduct the raffle you only need to bring the cigars. 

To get in on the "reverse raffle" all you need is 5 cigars or roughly $25.00 in value of cigars. Keep in mind we are putting in the cigars blind. No one will know what you put in. Put in what you would like to recive is a good rule of thought. 

Looks like we are going to have a great time. :tu

I will be bringing some of my favorite cocoa and horse shit cigars, and "they are awesome." :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Can't sleep in anticipation! I am REALLY looking forward to this... tough week. :ss


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Today's the day!:ss

I will probably be rolling in there between 5:30 or 6pm. See y'all there!!



ATL


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Today is the day guys!!!! :bl 

See you folks in a few hours. :chk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry guys, I got everything ready to take with me this morning, but I had to go to the office and got stuck a little later than expected. I cannot make it. It is just too late. I will be there for the next one!!! Promise!!!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

A few pics from our herf, had a great time guys and got to meet some new N.C. / S.C. guys.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

More pics....


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

More pics...


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

To much scotch and rum, more to follow tomorrow. :al :ss

As always it was a blast and it was a pleasure meeting some new guys that joined us. I am already looking forward to our next one in a couple months.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I had a great time at the herf! Thank you RJT for setting it up. It was great to meet all of you. :ss


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

NEED TO ORDER RUM! Thanks for setting that up Rob. I had a great time and it was fun meeting some more gorillas.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Great time guys!

A good amount of Rum, some damn nice Port, and some nice Oysters (Thanks M'oo). Overall a really nice time had by all- Flip, thanks for the PL and William thanks for 'dido! Again, we have to do this again soon!


ATL


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> ... William thanks for 'dido...
> ATL


Just be sure to wash that thing real well before you use it, A'rp. (Thanks for the rum/grape toots - great stuff, both.)

Top flite herfing with fine cigars, good food and great company. Thanks to all for attending; there WAS an empty chair was (somewhere) and toast raised for brothers absent (Root, Alp', Spoobs and even Greg and Mike).

Kind thanks to RJT for picking a good venue and organizing the details that made for a very enjoyable evening.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

What a great time with some fantastic company. You guys are the best! :ss

The generosity you all showed to a first-time herfer like me was incredible - even embarrassing! Here I was with just a couple of sticks as I was coming back from some out-of-town meetings, and you guys gifted me more sticks than I had even carried with me. That is a ratio I plan to rectify at my next herfing opportunity with you gents! :tu

Many thanks are in order for some incredible BOTLs:
1. *RJT *for putting it all together, picking such a great spot and very kindly providing the door prizes.
2. *Atlharp* - *Mr. Moo* - *motownflip* - *Neoflex* - *WIJ* for the cigars you gifted. You really humbled me with your kindness.
3. *Atlharp* for selflessly providing some of the finest cigar beverage pairings I have tasted - and one of the best Union County impressions I have heard to date - plus the sharing of his wealth of knowledge.
4. *motownflip* - for one of the memorable moments of the evening as he re-enacted the behind-the-back zipper scare.
5. *bigswol2* - for his Texas Hold 'Em story. I will never look at a sink in a public bathroom the same!
6. *RolinRandy* - for bringing the box "for the troops" and sending it on.
7. * Brigey* and *Neoflex* - for showing true sportsmanship as they split their winnings.
8. AND THE REST of the guys I didn't get as much chance to interact with (*RockyR* and *guinsdan*?)... I enjoyed meeting you just the same.

A great night. Thanks for the posted pics... according to the guys I should be easy to find - I look just like my "Budprince" provided avatar. Be well! :ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> ...AND THE REST of the guys I didn't get as much chance to interact with...:ss


:tpd: What he said. The turnout was too good and the table was too long! Next time!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> :tpd: What he said. The turnout was too good and the table was too long! Next time!


Agreed,

Next time more mingling!

ATL


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*What a great time. You guys are a fun bunch to be with.*























































*Thanks LJT for organizing this event. You did a great job. Lexington, NC Herf, Sept. 15, 2007. :ss*


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Great pictures brigey! Further evidence that a good time was had by all! :bl


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Fellas I had a blast meetin' ya'll. Many thanks go out to each of you for your outstanding hospitality and generosity. I'm still blown away with the rum that Andrew (ATLHarp) brought for us.

I am still convinced that BOTL's make up the finest people on the earth.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Man, looks like I missed a lot on the board today! What a great time! First and foremost a big thanks to RJT for putting this thing together. I had a blast and it was great to meet some of my fellow North Kakalakin Gorillas! The generosity of my fellow gorillas is overwhelming. I'm a bit of a noob to the whole herf thing so be sure I will be packin' more heat next time and maybe I can roll in with a Coolerdore in tow. I am convinced that ATL is a walking Excel Spreadsheet for all things cigar and alcohol. This guy has a wealth of knowledge to share and I learned a lot sitting next to him last night. The rum and port you brought was outstanding too. To everyone else, I can't thank you enough for your generosity. I appreciate everything you gave me to try and winning the lotto was the icing on the cake. Next time we will have to get a smaller table, well not as long anyway so everyone can interact better. But all in all it was a great night. Good food, Good Smokes and more importantly Great Company! Thanks again and I can't wait until the next one!


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow! I hate I had to miss my first opportunity for herfdom with you guys. I was on vacation in Myrtle Beach (thanks to some great SmokeyJoe in-laws) and had to be satisfied with herfin' on the balcony overlooking that ocean-thing. Took 25 sticks and bought a few at Nick's and East End---came back with less than a dozen. But I will try to be around for the next one. There's not much better than enjoying the company of great BOTLs. Looks like it was a great time, though. Next time for sure.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

BarneyBandMan said:


> Wow! I hate I had to miss my first opportunity for herfdom with you guys. I was on vacation in Myrtle Beach (thanks to some great SmokeyJoe in-laws) and had to be satisfied with herfin' on the balcony overlooking that ocean-thing. Took 25 sticks and bought a few at Nick's and East End---came back with less than a dozen. But I will try to be around for the next one. There's not much better than enjoying the company of great BOTLs. Looks like it was a great time, though. Next time for sure.


*Hey, we missed you but I love going to Nicks. I picked up some great sticks there. Hope the time away was restful and (since this was my first Herf) we'll be looking for you at the next get together.*


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

brigey said:


> ...*we'll be looking for you at the next get together.*


RALEIGH!

edit to [/hijack]: see http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1170389#post1170389


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> RALEIGH!
> 
> RALEIGH!
> 
> ...


I'll make one of these one of these days.:hn:tu


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the great time guys! I enjoyed meeting and herfing with each of you. 
RJT you're the man for setting up a herf of this magnitude!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I want to say thank you to all the guys that came to the herf. As usual no suprise how nice and generous the CS BOTL can be. I hope everyone had as good of time as I did. The cigars and rum was awesome. Our little ACC crew keeps growing and I hope that continues in the future. I just wanted to say thank you again for the great time. :bl

I have gotten the dreaded message that I cant give out anymore RG!!!


----------

